# Regelungstechnik Einheitssignal 4 - 20mA



## wusa (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

in meiner Prüfungsvorbereitung beschäftigt mich gerade eine Frage, die in multiple choice Form gestellt ist.
Es gibt also nur eine richtige Antwort, die ich auch verstanden habe. Von den ausgeschiedenen Antworten kann man in diesem Buch behaupten, dass sie meistens eine gegensinnige Fragestellung erklären.
Zur Fragestellung:
In der Regelungstechnik wird das Einheitssignal 4mA bis 20mA verwendet. Welches ist kein Vorteil, den dieses Signal gegenüber einem Spannungssignal 0V bis 10V hat?

Die ausgeschiedenen Antworten sind:
1. Die Störanfälligkeit ist wegen des niederohmigen Signalstromkreises gering.
2. Der Strom bleibt unabhängig von der Belastung stabil.
3. Ein Leitungsbruch lässt sich gut erkennen.
4. Der Nullpunkt ist angehoben.

Sind diese Antworten tatsächlich ein Vorteil? Ich kann keinen zusammenhängenden Schluss daraus ziehen!

mfg
wusa


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

wusa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> in meiner Prüfungsvorbereitung beschäftigt mich gerade eine Frage, die in multiple choice Form gestellt ist.
> Es gibt also nur eine richtige Antwort, die ich auch verstanden habe. Von den ausgeschiedenen Antworten kann man in diesem Buch behaupten, dass sie meistens eine gegensinnige Fragestellung erklären.
> ...



_1. Die Störanfälligkeit ist wegen des niederohmigen Signalstromkreises gering._
Das ist ein Vorteil des 4 bis 20mA gegenüber dem 0 bis 10V.

_2. Der Strom bleibt unabhängig von der Belastung stabil._
Das ist *kein *Vorteil des 4 bis 20mA gegenüber dem 0 bis 10V.
Denn dafür ist die Spannung lastabhängig.
Im Gegenteil, das Stromsignal ist schwierig auf verschiedene Sensoren zu verteilen, beim Spannungssignal ist
das deutlich einfacher.
In der Regelungstechnik will ich ja keine Last fahren sondern genau Messen.

_3. Ein Leitungsbruch lässt sich gut erkennen._
Das ist ein Vorteil des 4 bis 20mA gegenüber dem 0 bis 10V.

_4. Der Nullpunkt ist angehoben._
Das ist ein Vorteil des 4 bis 20mA gegenüber dem 0 bis 10V.

Edit:
*Huch, hab die Fragestellung nicht genau genug gelesen ... *


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2007)

Hallo,

Zu Punkt 1:
Man könnte sagen, daß einfach ein gewisser Strom fließt und das Ganze nicht so empfindlich ist wie z. B. eine Ph-Wert-Messung, wo´s auf Mikro-Ampere ankommt.

Zu Punkt 2:
Es ist (in Grenzen natürlich) egal, ob im Meßkreis noch z. B. 2 zusätzliche Anzeigen eingeschliffen werden oder sowas. Der Geber fährt dann einfach die Spannung ein wenig rauf, um weiterhin den gleichen Strom zu treiben.

Zu Punkt 3:
wenn im Meßkreis 0mA zu messen sind, dann MUSS es ein Defekt sein (Drahtbruch, defekter Geber usw.), weil auch bei 0-Eingangsgröße am Meßumformer immer noch 4mA zu messen sind.

Zu Punkt 4:
4 mA lassen sich doch wesentlich genauer einstellen wie 0mA, oder?
Wenn zu z. B. bei 0mA den 0-Punkt zuweit runterdrehst, dann hast du immer noch 0mA, aber der 0-Punkt stimmt eben nicht genau, was sich bei einer kleinen Meßgröße schnell zeigen wird. Man spricht da auch vom sog. "life-zero".

Alles klar?  

MfG

Edit:
Ich war zwar WIEDER MAL langsamer als UG, aber ICH habe verstanden, um was es geht 
*Strike*
*Grinssssssss*

MfG


----------



## wusa (24 Februar 2007)

Danke UG,

nun mal dumm die Frage gestellt. Impliziert nicht Niederohmigkeit (R strebt gegen 0) einen großen Strom?
20mA ist ja nicht unbedingt ein kleiner Strom. Gut mir fehlen Formulierungen !
Was hat das genau mit der Störanfälligkeit zu tun?


----------



## wusa (24 Februar 2007)

Huch war beschäftigt, 

zwischendurch kamen glaube ich schon die Korrektur und andere Antworten.
Danke allen die gepostet haben!


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

wusa schrieb:


> Impliziert nicht Niederohmigkeit (R strebt gegen 0) einen großen Strom?



Nein, der Stromgeber ist ja eine geregelte *Stromquelle*.
An einer Leitungsunterbrechung hast du ja auch nicht unendlich hohe Spannung, sondern z.B. 10V bei geregelter *Spannungsquelle*.

Stichworte: Stromanpassung, Spannungsanpassung, Lesitungsanpassung.




wusa schrieb:


> Was hat das genau mit der Störanfälligkeit zu tun?



Induzierte / Influierte Störspannungen werden durch den geringen Schleifenwiderstand quasi kurzgeschlossen und wirken sich daher kaum aus.

Die Störspannungen sind meist in der Praxis sehr hochohmig, also können (im Vergleich zu den 20mA) nur sehr geringe Ströme fliessen.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zu Punkt 1:
> Man könnte sagen, daß einfach ein gewisser Strom fließt und das Ganze nicht so empfindlich ist wie z. B. eine Ph-Wert-Messung, wo´s auf Mikro-Ampere ankommt.
> ...



Dafür hast du Punkt 1 falsch erklärt !


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Dafür hast du Punkt 1 falsch erklärt !


 

Hallo,

vielleicht falsch (oder undeutlich) geschrieben, aber auf alle Fälle richtig gedacht   

MfG


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht falsch (oder undeutlich) geschrieben, aber auf alle Fälle richtig gedacht
> 
> MfG



Klar, du hast richtig gedacht.

"Herr Wachtmeister, gedanklich bin ich noch ganz nüchtern..."


----------



## wusa (24 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Die Störspannungen sind meist in der Praxis sehr hochohmig, also können (im Vergleich zu den 20mA) nur sehr geringe Ströme fliessen.



Inwiefern sind Spannungen hochohmig?

Startschuss frei für diese Frage!


----------



## zotos (24 Februar 2007)

wusa schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind Spannungen hochohmig?
> 
> Startschuss frei für diese Frage!



Der innenwiederstand der "Spannungsquelle" die Störspannung erzeugt ist sehr hochohmig.


----------



## Unregistrierter gast (24 Februar 2007)

wusa schrieb:


> Inwiefern sind Spannungen hochohmig?
> 
> Startschuss frei für diese Frage!




"In der Praxis sind die meisten Störspannungen hochohmig"
also der INNENWIDERSTAND der Spannungsquelle ist hoch.

Es gibt natürlich aus Spannungsquellen mit niedrigen Innenwiderstand, wie z.B. eine Autobatterie.

Störungsspannungen werden aber meist über parallele Kabel kapazitiv oder induktiv übertragen.
Also muss der "Störstrom" über Isolationen "kriechen" oder per Magnetfeld eingestreut werden. Beides setzt dem Stromfluss einen relativ hohen Widerstand entgegen.

Bevor du weitere blöde Fragen stellst:

Mach dich schlau hinsichtlich: STOMANPSSUNG, SPANNUNGSANPASSUNG, LEISTUNGSANPASSUNG.

z.B. Wikipedia oder Elektrikerberufsschulbuch erstes Lehrjahr.

Um was für eine Prüfungsvorbereitung geht es bei dir ?
Ich hoffe doch nicht, BIOTECH...


----------



## wusa (24 Februar 2007)

Unregistrierter gast schrieb:


> Bevor du weitere blöde Fragen stellst:
> 
> Mach dich schlau hinsichtlich: STOMANPSSUNG, SPANNUNGSANPASSUNG, LEISTUNGSANPASSUNG.
> 
> ...



Zum Thema reicht das. Stimmt. Ich  wollte mal jemanden fragen, der länger in der Praxis ist.
Die Berufsschulbücher habe ich zu Hause und benutze sie auch.
Studentin der Biotech bin ich nicht und schreibe auch nicht unter anderen Namen.

Dann bis auf weiteres


----------



## lefrog (25 Februar 2007)

Hallo!

Nur am Rande - wenn eine Spannungsquelle hochohmig ist, bedeutet dies, dass bei Belastung die Spannung zusammenbricht. Je kleiner der Spannungseinbruch der Spannungsquelle unter Last im Vergleich zu seiner Leerlaufspannung ist, um so kleiner ist der Innenwiderstand der Spannungsquelle. 
Eingestreute Spannung hat sicherlich einen hohen Innenwiderstand der Quelle - wie beschrieben - und bricht daher schnell auf Null zusammen, wenn man entsprechende Maßnahmen ergreift. In einem Regelkreis mit Stromsignal und angenommenem konstanten Widerstand würde eine eingestreute Spannung auf ein 4-20mA Stromsignal zur Folge haben, dass die Quelle, die den Strom liefert, seine Spannung anpassen würde, so dass das Stromsignal annähernd konstant bleibt. Daher würde das Stromsignal kaum bis gar nicht beeinflußt werden.

Viele Grüße, Tobias


----------

